# Element brand LCD TV -- HR20 Remote Code?



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

Element is sold by Circuit City and others (mine came from Home Depot!). It appears to be the same as Poloroid. 

I cannot find a working remote code. Anyone have suggestions?

thanks


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

If all else fails, use the code search to program your remote.

Just go to the menu>>remote>>program remote>>TV>>select any tv>>code search

Then just follow the instructions. This is what I had to do to program my remote to control my new ILO tv from walmart.


----------



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

St Louis Cardinals Fan said:


> If all else fails, use the code search to program your remote.
> 
> Just go to the menu>>remote>>program remote>>TV>>select any tv>>code search
> 
> Then just follow the instructions. This is what I had to do to program my remote to control my new ILO tv from walmart.


thanks. I cannot find how to "code search". Can you help? I followed your directions but do not see code search.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Only the rc64 series of remotes has working codes for the element tv's. They respond to the Proview brand codes. And the rc64 are the only remotes with proview codes.


----------



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Only the rc64 series of remotes has working codes for the element tv's. They respond to the Proview brand codes. And the rc64 are the only remotes with proview codes.


Thanks. Sorry to sound dumb, but what is RC64? What do I have with my HR20-700?

Also, any help on the code search feature?

Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The rc64 is recently released series of remotes, the model # of the remote is to the left of the device slider at the top of the remote.

to codesearch:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 1, wait two blinks
4. enter 1
5. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP kep, if and when the Tv turns on or off, 
6. press SELECT to lock in code


----------



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks!! That did it! At least I can power on/off, no menu or input functions on the working code...yet...i'll keep playing.

BTW, mine is an RC64R.

I've been using/programming JP1 remotes for years. Not enough to keep me up to date, once I get my 2116's working, I throw the cable in the drawer for a while. But I have always been able to get them programmed.

I haven't looked, but can the JP1 connector be added to these remotes? 

However, I want to stick with the HR20 remote for a while until I get used to it. Too many new buttons to learn..

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Only the rc64 series of remotes has working codes for the element tv's. They respond to the Proview brand codes. And the rc64 are the only remotes with proview codes.


Do you have a list of the proview codes? Or where can I find them?

Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

No, the white remotes are not jp1-ably at all. 

You blink back the code you find:

1. tv
2, press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 0
4. press #1 key, count the blinks, it will be one
5. press #2 key, count
6. press #3 key, count
7. press #4 key, count
8. press #5 key, count

it will probably one of the following; 10835, 11401, 11498.


----------



## lintball (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks. 

For the record, 10835 works for my 32" Element LCD...almost. Format, power, menu work. Input does not.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

lintball said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For the record, 10835 works for my 32" Element LCD...almost. Format, power, menu work. Input does not.


That's likely because the Element's inputs are menu driven.

It's good to know the RC64 works with it as I have two of these TVs (19" version) for my upstairs bedrooms. I may have to pick up a couple remotes.


----------



## Mykroft (Aug 27, 2007)

lintball said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For the record, 10835 works for my 32" Element LCD...almost. Format, power, menu work. Input does not.


This worked for my 19" Element TV I just purchased at Circuit City. Thanks a million!! BTW, do you know what model TV that code was supposed to be for?


----------



## Racerbob (Aug 27, 2007)

OK guys, on a related note...I purchased a cheap Sylvania 20" LCD from Sears for the bedroom and can't get the remote for the D* basic receiver to work. I tried the code search method also with no luck. Any help out there ? Thanks !


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry to revive a thread from the past but with the help of a bunch of great folks last Friday pointing me to this thread, I got 10835 to work with my Element 15" TV. Thanks gang! :up:


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

lintball said:


> Thanks.
> 
> For the record, 10835 works for my 32" Element LCD...almost. Format, power, menu work. Input does not.


That's because you have to turn on the TV Input separately.

1. Slide Mode Switch to "TV".

3. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT until the LED under "TV" blinks twice.

3. Enter code 960. The LED should blink twice again. The TV INPUT button is now turned on.

If it blinks four times, then you turned the TV INPUT button off, and your RC64 cannot control your Element TV's inputs as you suspected. I"d bet that it's not turned on yet, however.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Newshawk said:


> That's because you have to turn on the TV Input separately.
> 
> 1. Slide Mode Switch to "TV".
> 
> ...


Yep, that's true too. Forgot to mention that. I can cycle through all of my inputs as well.


----------

